# CRS in 1 sq feet cube tank



## shellydsilva (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi,

Planning to set up CRS in a one sq foot cube tank.

Want to know if I can keep CRS in such a small tank. If I can keep them, then how many can I keep?

Tank Specs:

Tank Size: 12" x 12" 12'
Filter: Running sponge filter
Substrate: Used ADA Amazonia 2 soil.
Flora: Christmas Moss in driftwood.
Lighting: 3 Watts LED( 9 LED's used)
Water: Will be using RO water. What should be the water hardness in PPM. My ground water is 225ppm. 
pH: What should be the pH value?

Regards'

Shelly


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

You're good with a tank that size.
They could even be in a 1 gallon tank with no issues, colony would be small though.

Let the aquasoil sit in your tank for a week or two before adding shrimp, even though its used.

I never focus on my waters hardness personally, hopefully someone can tell you what is ideal.

Ph of 6.5-6.8


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree with Gordon. You could have a few hundred shrimp in a tank that size.


----------



## shellydsilva (Aug 3, 2010)

Gordonrichards said:


> You're good with a tank that size.
> They could even be in a 1 gallon tank with no issues, colony would be small though.
> 
> Let the aquasoil sit in your tank for a week or two before adding shrimp, even though its used.
> ...


@ Gordon, I am currently cycling the tank. Its been running for two weeks. I will introduce the CRS only in this weekend. Hoping good..


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

A one gallon tank cannot support a few hundred shrimp.

Your tank will be able to support a small colony of up to 100 shrimp without seeing them all die off in droves.

I suggest keeping the numbers down in the tank to 30-40 though, since overcrowding sucks and isn't healthy.

Make sure your tank is planted, and has plenty of moss, and some form of floater. 

I suggest not getting duckweed in your tank, since you want to promote algae/bio film growth for your shrimp to chow down on.

1-2 amazon frogbits will help clean the water, and make a nicer environment for your colony to survive in.

Setup another tank to hold extras/offspring. You're going to be golden!


----------



## shellydsilva (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Gordon

Thanks for the info and comments.

Currently I am planning to introduce only 10 no's of CRS (S+ grade). Will house some RCS also in the same tank.

I have Christmas moss, subwassertang and java moss in a driftwood. As mentioned I was even planning to put some Amazon frogbit too.. .. Will post the pics of the tank today...

CRS shots in the next week!!!


----------



## treeboa (Mar 13, 2011)

I would cut the RO water with some tap water to raise the general hardness a bit.


----------

